# P99RS Auto EQ Poll



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

For all of those who have tried the Auto EQ on the P99RS, I want to know your thoughts on it. Im not talking about T/A, just the Auto EQ. 

How did Auto EQ sound? Did it sound better on or off? What freqs did you think it cut/boost? 

Also, did you use Auto NW or Custom NW when starting the process?
For those who may not be aware, Auto NW chooses the crossover points for you (some believe it to be a default setting) and Custom NW lets you auto tune with your OWN crossover points. 

One thing is for sure, I wish I could SEE what the Auto EQ curve is!!


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Custom NW for sure, auto seem to be preset with the same xover points 1600/6300hz or something like that. Don't like it, I cross lower. Auto EQ do L-R pretty good but not overall response imo. I ended up not using it at all.

Perhaps you could see what it does by hooking up a laptop mic input to the rca output and measure freq response in some rta program? Dunno if you can do that...

I measure and do it manually, I want complete control over settings. But AutoEQ sounds better than no EQ at all, I give you that!


----------



## haakono (Apr 5, 2009)

My current setup relies on pretty heavy equalization to sound decent, mainly because of speaker choice and placement (fullrange drivers on dash aimed at windscreen). So auto-eq sounds much better than no eq, but I have used it as a base setting for further adjusting manually. 

But from turning it just on/off from flat, it adds a bit to the top and straightens out the response in the midrange I would say.

Also custom NW. Fullrange drivers from 200hz up, midbass drives from 40-200hz and sub plays 31hz and down.


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

Hanatsu said:


> Custom NW for sure, auto seem to be preset with the same xover points 1600/6300hz or something like that. Don't like it, I cross lower. Auto EQ do L-R pretty good but not overall response imo. I ended up not using it at all.
> 
> Perhaps you could see what it does by hooking up a laptop mic input to the rca output and measure freq response in some rta program? Dunno if you can do that...
> 
> I measure and do it manually, I want complete control over settings. But AutoEQ sounds better than no EQ at all, I give you that!


I belive it's 1,600/12 and 8khz/12. Not knowing this was the default, I tried it and it sounds very good in my car.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

BuickGN said:


> I belive it's 1,600/12 and 8khz/12. Not knowing this was the default, I tried it and it sounds very good in my car.


1.6kHz... Biggest speaker doing most of the work is why it sounds good 
^ makes for a more dynamic system... 

Kelvin


----------



## BuickGN (May 29, 2009)

subwoofery said:


> 1.6kHz... Biggest speaker doing most of the work is why it sounds good
> ^ makes for a more dynamic system...
> 
> Kelvin


I agree. That seems to hold true with my whole system. Even though the midbass sound good at 60hz, the 430 plays 250 and up just fine which the klippel shows, and the tweeters do 2.2khz fine, everything sounds better with the higher crossover points within reason.

This is the dilemma I've been facing for daily driver mode. An ok stage and very dynamic system or a good stage and less dynamic system. I think the more dynamic system makes me happier.


----------



## jstoner22 (Jun 30, 2009)

I think for an auto-tune it does an excellent job in near every way.

I say this viewing it as a simple starting point though. I still have extensive tuning done afterwards, but the auto-tune saved hours of baseline tuning.

I use AUTO NW to get a baseline for the levels, adjust gains, then use CUSTOM NW for my own crossover points etc.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

1600Hz is way to high for me. I want 200Hz and up from dash level. Founteks handle 200Hz fine, so 1600Hz is just reduntant. My 8" mids sound like crap up there as well lol.


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

My experience it this. 

The Auto Setup set my HAT L6SE and L1 Pro R2 tweets at 8k 12db. Yes I know it seems to be a default setting, and its very high for most people.

I think the only reason it worked was the 12db on the tweet. 

The part that got me with this setup, was turning the Auto EQ off resulted in a lifeless, sort of hollow sound. Makes me wonder why the P99 simply doesnt show you the EQ curve....

I thought maybe the Auto EQ was making up for its "default" setting (8k 12db) by boosting the crap out of freqs the mid wasnt that great at playing, since it was crossed at 8k...

When I try a lower crossover setting, the tweets start to sound harsh, they are mounted ear level on-axis where the mids are door mounted.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Here you go, had measurements saved for all the modes. Made an overlay, measured at the same conditions, same output level. 4 averages at driver position, smoothed 1/3 for better illustation. Auto T/A disabled. Measured with an Acer laptop, Behringer ECM8000 and a tube preamp, used together with calibration curves. These are not final adjustments, just a rough EQ setting I made based on measurement curves. The yellow curve is my own setting, LR combined. (Didn't have separate LR measurements for some reason). The red and blue are auto settings. Red is full auto 1600/8000Hz? Blue is my own xovers, same as yellow. Sub: Pass/[email protected] - Mid: Pass/[email protected] - Midrange: [email protected]/[email protected] - Tweet: [email protected]/[email protected] was the settings at the time of the measurements.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Speakers mounted like this: (Old and outdated pic, don't use those midranges anymore, and the pillars and pods are kinda finished by now. Positions are the same though )


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

*I really like it,* and I learn some thing new every time I use it!

.


----------



## Wesayso (Jul 20, 2010)

I don't have the P99 but the basics should be the same. Get a simple multimeter and a CD with o dB test tones at your EQ frequencies and you can measure at the amp(s) what the auto EQ does. It gives you an idea of the frequencies that are boosted and what frequency are cut. I leave the Auto EQ on and move on from there.
If I want to change something big I first get the measurements at the amp (including my own EQ settings) to have some sort of baseline I can return to.


----------



## Lars Ulriched (Oct 31, 2009)

subscribed


----------



## avanti1960 (Sep 24, 2011)

Hanatsu,

Nice job. Can you now run a test @ flat (auto EQ off) to get a baseline?


----------



## dresselbrew (Oct 13, 2011)

I don't really like how the Auto EQ sounds. Hate is a little overkill but that's what I voted for. In reality I just turn it off and try to EQ it myself so maybe I should have voted that way 

Going to keep an eye on this thread.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

avanti1960 said:


> Hanatsu,
> 
> Nice job. Can you now run a test @ flat (auto EQ off) to get a baseline?


Here you go, EQ off. Couldn't overlay them, deleted the original file for some reason.


----------



## avanti1960 (Sep 24, 2011)

wow, thank you! 

so this is a mic measurement of your system output with zero EQ? It looks like the auto EQ raised the high end, took a big cut from 1K to 7K, gave a little boost ~ 300K, and lowered the low end significantly from 20 to 100 Hz or so.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

avanti1960 said:


> wow, thank you!
> 
> so this is a mic measurement of your system output with zero EQ? It looks like the auto EQ raised the high end, took a big cut from 1K to 7K, gave a little boost ~ 300K, and lowered the low end significantly from 20 to 100 Hz or so.


Something like that, this is 1/6 smoothed btw. Looks a little bit more rough. 

Edit: In the first graph the "full auto" runs the 8inch mid to 1600Hz, which it doesn't handle very good. That's why there's a big dip there


----------



## fish (Jun 30, 2007)

The Auto NW sounded horrible in my car, but it's a bit unorthodox (10" midbass, 3" widebander). The Custom NW came close, but it was too bright in the higher frequencies & the stage was pulling to the left.


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

One thing I will add is that with Auto NW and Auto EQ on, the image is up front and centered, when I turn Auto EQ off, most of that high/center image disappears.

Still learning whats what with this whole tuning thing...


----------



## 82801BA (Jul 25, 2009)

I always have to adjust the time alignment a little bit to make the stage dead center. My old car had Dynaudio tweeter and midrange in kick panel, woofer in door and time alignment was way off. The new car uses 2-way and I only have to adjust for an inch or so. Otherwise I like the sound of auto EQ. 6 minute auto tuning, nothing can beat it.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

rc10mike said:


> One thing I will add is that with Auto NW and Auto EQ on, the image is up front and centered, when I turn Auto EQ off, most of that high/center image disappears.
> 
> Still learning whats what with this whole tuning thing...


Might be a phase issue. AutoEQ change phase aswell between speakers. Try custom NW then change the crossovers from there but keep the phase settings (reversed channel/in phase). If anything lower xovers should bring UP the scene not down


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

Hanatsu said:


> Might be a phase issue. AutoEQ change phase aswell between speakers. Try custom NW then change the crossovers from there but keep the phase settings (reversed channel/in phase). If anything lower xovers should bring UP the scene not down


Hmm, I didnt think Auto EQ changed phase. All phases were still Normal after the Auto tune process. It did mess with individual speaker levels +-1db or so but thats it.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Hmm, might not show it in display?? Anyway, it did change phase in my setup. It did that part good at least


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Hanatsu said:


> Hmm, might not show it in display?? Anyway, it did change phase in my setup. It did that part good at least


Any time I do the auto eq, phase is set to normal on all channels. Even if prior to that, some were reversed. Curious...


----------



## 82801BA (Jul 25, 2009)

jcollin76 said:


> Any time I do the auto eq, phase is set to normal on all channels. Even if prior to that, some were reversed. Curious...


I think it has to do with your slope? Though I've never seen a reversed phase after auto Custom NW tuning.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

True, didn't think of that. I always use custom network. The times I tried auto network, I didn't think to check phase. I was running it, more or less, to see what it would set x-overs at.


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

This is very interesting. I just bought one of these beautiful pieces of gear and Crutchfield should have it sitting on my doorstep tomorrow afternoon. I simply cannot wait to get this thing installed and fired up! 

Im hitting my first MECA show of the season on the 26th so Ive gotta do some quick tuning and had originally planned to skip the Auto Tune completely but from the looks of it, it doesnt do a bad job. 

So am I reading this right that you can use the Auto Tune then go in and fine tune the EQ, crossovers and time alignment as you see fit or is it either Auto or Manual? That would be sweet if I could run a quick Auto Tune to get the baseline then go from there. Would save me some time.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

MacLeod said:


> This is very interesting. I just bought one of these beautiful pieces of gear and Crutchfield should have it sitting on my doorstep tomorrow afternoon. I simply cannot wait to get this thing installed and fired up!
> 
> Im hitting my first MECA show of the season on the 26th so Ive gotta do some quick tuning and had originally planned to skip the Auto Tune completely but from the looks of it, it doesnt do a bad job.
> 
> So am I reading this right that you can use the Auto Tune then go in and fine tune the EQ, crossovers and time alignment as you see fit or is it either Auto or Manual? That would be sweet if I could run a quick Auto Tune to get the baseline then go from there. Would save me some time.


Yeah you can do auto eq, then tune to taste. It'll do it's thing, but when you go to adjust it, it will show flat across the board. That's the down side, you can't see what it adjusts in auto eq.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Those of you that do use auto eq, did you run it while sitting in the vehicle, or outside of it?

I've done both, and found it was better with me sitting in the vehicle. My truck cabin is rather tight, and I'm a big guy, so assumed my body mass was having a pretty good effect on the sound. Might be worth a shot if you guys haven't tried it...


----------



## 82801BA (Jul 25, 2009)

jcollin76 said:


> Those of you that do use auto eq, did you run it while sitting in the vehicle, or outside of it?
> 
> I've done both, and found it was better with me sitting in the vehicle. My truck cabin is rather tight, and I'm a big guy, so assumed my body mass was having a pretty good effect on the sound. Might be worth a shot if you guys haven't tried it...


May I ask you, do you sit in the driver's seat while doing auto EQ? Where do you put the mic then? If you sit in front of the mic isn't that you will block the sound? Or you make a band around your head and put your mic there?


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

82801BA said:


> May I ask you, do you sit in the driver's seat while doing auto EQ? Where do you put the mic then? If you sit in front of the mic isn't that you will block the sound? Or you make a band around your head and put your mic there?


I borrow one of my daughters cloth head bands, and put the mic on it. Slide it down so the mic sits centered right at my eyebrow line. I tried to sit in my normal listening/driving position, and relax and enjoy the clicking/pink noise. Lol


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

MacLeod said:


> This is very interesting. I just bought one of these beautiful pieces of gear and Crutchfield should have it sitting on my doorstep tomorrow afternoon. I simply cannot wait to get this thing installed and fired up!
> 
> Im hitting my first MECA show of the season on the 26th so Ive gotta do some quick tuning and had originally planned to skip the Auto Tune completely but from the looks of it, it doesnt do a bad job.
> 
> So am I reading this right that you can use the Auto Tune then go in and fine tune the EQ, crossovers and time alignment as you see fit or is it either Auto or Manual? That would be sweet if I could run a quick Auto Tune to get the baseline then go from there. Would save me some time.


AutoEQ got 2 modes, custom NW and Auto NW. In auto mode it chooses crossovers for you and in custom mode you get to choose them yourself. You can finetune the curves as you wish after but you won't see what it have done already ^^ You can turn auto T/A on and off aswell, it's pretty accurate with 2way front stage but it seems that it struggles with certain 3ways. It can be adjusted afterwards aswell, nice for preadjustment.

You'll be happy with your player I believe. Really nice machine overall.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

82801BA said:


> May I ask you, do you sit in the driver's seat while doing auto EQ? Where do you put the mic then? If you sit in front of the mic isn't that you will block the sound? Or you make a band around your head and put your mic there?


You need to remove your head first, then measure xD


----------



## 82801BA (Jul 25, 2009)

jcollin76 said:


> I borrow one of my daughters cloth head bands, and put the mic on it. Slide it down so the mic sits centered right at my eyebrow line. I tried to sit in my normal listening/driving position, and relax and enjoy the clicking/pink noise. Lol


That makes more sense to me. And the result should be more realistic since a person will always have legs, arms, body, etc. that alter transmission of sound.



Hanatsu said:


> You need to remove your head first, then measure xD


So true. Remember to attach head back to original position after tuning, and make sure it still functions as intended. :laugh:


----------



## 82801BA (Jul 25, 2009)

Hanatsu said:


> AutoEQ got 2 modes, custom NW and Auto NW. In auto mode it chooses crossovers for you and in custom mode you get to choose them yourself. You can finetune the curves as you wish after but you won't see what it have done already ^^ You can turn auto T/A on and off aswell, it's pretty accurate with 2way front stage but it seems that it struggles with certain 3ways. It can be adjusted afterwards aswell, nice for preadjustment.
> 
> You'll be happy with your player I believe. Really nice machine overall.


I think a midrange in 3-way with high high pass frequency makes auto TA inaccurate? (Yes I mean HIGH HIGH PASS, not typo).


----------



## derickveliz (May 15, 2009)

*Look what the P99 did with Auto NW...*

(why Mids allways go up to 1.6kHz?)




















D.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

derickveliz said:


> *Look what the P99 did with Auto NW...*
> 
> (why Mids allways go up to 1.6kHz?)
> 
> ...


Wow.... Wtf?


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

It is pioneers default network setting. Same for everyone!


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

Niebur3 said:


> It is pioneers default network setting. Same for everyone!


I was thinking more the levels it set.
I know it's dependent on how your gains and such are set, but just looked off.


----------



## avanti1960 (Sep 24, 2011)

Well I installed the DEX yesterday and ran a few autotunes last night. A few were interrupted by slipping microphones, a train going by, an airplane overhead and dogs barking when the pizza came. 
I found it wierd that you have to operate the control knob and read the display when the faceplate is facing the sky- but whatever. 
I set a custom network and let it rip. The menus are not as daunting once you run through them a few times. 
First impressions- I ain't sending it back! 
The EQ is very "workable" it sounds very nice. Not perfect but better than the best tune I could achieve with my previous pioneer deck (8300UB). 
FM radio sounds much much nicer- a very big improvement. I wonder if this is due to the digital filtering (set to high as a default)

I know this isn't the time alignment poll but I have to say it anyway- the auto TA is completely unusable. I tried to settle into it but the overall sound was thin and unfocused. 

Biggest takeaway- 
Setting the steep slope on the subwoofer filter (80Hz, 36db per octave)
REALLY tightened up the sound- the bass sounds so much better and well blended. IMHO this improvement is worth the price of admission alone!


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

Ok, sort of off topic but not so much it needs a new thread...

Ive read various ways to tune in a center image. One way was using TA, another was phase, and the most recent one Ive read is using the EQ (soundstage ate my windshield thread).

If I were to manually tune, which way would work the best? Is there a certain order it shoud be in? 

Lets say I tuned with TA first, wouldnt messing with phase just mess up what was already done? Or is swapping phase more for people who dont have TA? This is what Im confused about...because isnt TA pretty much the same thing a changing the phase? Only difference is phase only offers 2 options: 0 and 180?


----------



## MacLeod (Aug 16, 2009)

You need both time alignment and EQ. The way I go about it is dial in the time alignment first then level match with the EQ then if I need to Ill go back and fine tune the time alignment. 

I'm not really a big believer in swapping around phase. I will try it out and see if it helps but at the end of the day, I've always got all my drivers in phase.


----------



## 82801BA (Jul 25, 2009)

I have experimented both TA and phase, both along with EQ, and found that TA+EQ is much easier than phase+EQ.

Though most of the time flipping one door speaker with make TA not necessary, there are some areas that are hard to fix. The cancellation at around 800Hz and below 160Hz, the pulling of sound to one side (up to +/-9dB difference) around 250 and below 80, really make EQ more difficult. Other than that, when doing subwoofer alignment with front speakers, the sub bass actually rotated around me, from left to rear to right to the front, which was kind of funny.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

This is how I go about it.... But I am in no way a tuner. Lol That is hopefully my next evolution in learning.
Set my custom network, auto eq/ta, and find a base line. I know the auto function can do a better job than I could, so I use it.
I then adjust levels and check the phase on all channels, left to right, and then set to set.
Then I move to l/r centering with eq and 1/3 bandwidth pink noise.
After that I adjust eq for totality and how I like it to sound.

Is it competition worthy, prob not even close. Lol but I like how it sounds, and it images nice with a good center.


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

rc10mike said:


> Ok, sort of off topic but not so much it needs a new thread...
> 
> Ive read various ways to tune in a center image. One way was using TA, another was phase, and the most recent one Ive read is using the EQ (soundstage ate my windshield thread).
> 
> ...


EQ L-R is really important for center image, might even be more important than T/A sometimes imo. It is impossible to get a good staging without correct L-R EQ balance!

Phase is T/A kind of. When you're timeadjusting you're changing phase but in smaller increments than a full phase flip. I use to change the phase polarity to begin with, keep it where it sounds best. You will have FR irregularites if phase causes cancelations. After that, tune T/A. First between L-R mids, then mids --> sub(s). After that, tune midrange T/A to mids - one side at a time, mute the rest. After phase and T/A are done go for L-R EQ independently, after you centered image with L-R EQ balance go for overall EQ (change both bands) till you get desired response, somewhat flattened.

Edit: This is how I do it and is NOT the only option you got, I just found this to be the best way to do things imo.


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

Im currently trying to do what was presented in this thread:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...gnment-using-only-noise-tracks-your-ears.html


----------



## duckymcse (Mar 15, 2009)

That's a great tread to follow.
My advice is to use Auto TA as your baseline. Following that thread to get your TA dialed in.
I got my Auto EQ disable. Auto EQ put too much emphasize on the bass/midbass region which to me kind of distorted the sound. Disable Auto EQ provide much cleaner sound. Since Auto EQ is louder than Auto EQ turn off, you probably have to listen to +5db more than what you normally listen to.
The key is TA, gain setting and level setting and TA, EQ, TA, EQ and TA .... 
Of course this is just my way of tuning. There are just so many ways to tune. You just have to figure the best way to tune YOUR car. GL 



rc10mike said:


> Im currently trying to do what was presented in this thread:
> http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...gnment-using-only-noise-tracks-your-ears.html


----------



## postman18ny (Dec 3, 2008)

The auto EQ sucks in my car. It gives me horrible crossover points and no matter what speakers I put in for midbass it give's me a 1600hz lpf and I would never run some of my midbasses that high especially an sls, plus a 1600 hpf is way to high for my 12mu midranges, I generally like to cross them at 250 or 315hz.


----------



## jcollin76 (Oct 26, 2010)

postman18ny said:


> The auto EQ sucks in my car. It gives me horrible crossover points and no matter what speakers I put in for midbass it give's me a 1600hz lpf and I would never run some of my midbasses that high especially an sls, plus a 1600 hpf is way to high for my 12mu midranges, I generally like to cross them at 250 or 315hz.


The auto network will always give you the same x-over points... No matter what your using, it's the default. 
Set your own x-overs and slopes, then do auto eq. Then you can go back in and adjust levels, phase, and eq to taste. I've had pretty good luck with it...


----------



## 82801BA (Jul 25, 2009)

I think the Auto NW is for those people using Pioneer 2-way+midrange speakers?


----------



## Dubstep (Apr 7, 2010)

the 99rs needs to be rooted (jailbreak)to take complete control of this cd players abilities, like a ANDROID phone! why not? this is DIY..for the advanced user, take out all the limits, defeat the crap youll never use, replace it with something you will,do anything you want. new software, what ever it takes..
Im going to talk to a couple of my buddys from XDA and see what they say. im sure its flashed programmed?


----------



## rc10mike (Mar 27, 2008)

Dubstep said:


> the 99rs needs to be rooted (jailbreak)to take complete control of this cd players abilities, like a ANDROID phone! why not? this is DIY..for the advanced user, take out all the limits, defeat the crap youll never use, replace it with something you will,do anything you want. new software, what ever it takes..
> Im going to talk to a couple of my buddys from XDA and see what they say. im sure its flashed programmed?


If you can get results from this, it would be epic.

The P99 has the ability to do everything, only thing limiting it is its own programming!

It would be nice to see the Auto EQ graph..


----------



## avanti1960 (Sep 24, 2011)

After a week of trying to "adjust" the autotune results to sound better in terms of stage image, image center and tonality I basically wound up worse than when I began and was not too happy about it either. 
Using the L/R EQ centering technique with the (31) individual test tones resulted in some bizarre discoveries and image behavior. I tried to center each band with TA turned on (made the image balance considerably worse- it was nearly impossible to tell where the tones were coming from with TA turned on). 
With TA turned off, there were some tone signals that were impossible to center. I blame this on reflections. 
So basically I decided to play around with mic positions and conditions to try and let the DEX come up with a more pleasing autotune result- both for image and tonality. 
Since the my first autotune results left me with an overly bright EQ tonality and a stage that had the vocals well to the right of center, I made a guess that the headrest position of the mic might have affected the read of the microphone and the resulting signal processing and autotune settings. Maybe the headrest padding blocked or absorbed some of the high frequencies getting to the mic and the resulting autotune tried to boost them to compensate. Same with the image center. 
So I constructed a crash test autotune dummy with pillows, a sleeping bag and a roll of paper towels, positioned vertically, as the head. 
I carefully measured the exact position of my ears in all three directions. I tie strapped the microphone to the head, the vertical roll of paper towels on top of the "dummy", facing it forward and in the exact position of the center of my skull. Since this position is away from the padded headrest, maybe the high frequencies will not be affected during the "read" and result in a less bright auto-EQ. 
As for helping the TA and image centering, I shifted the dummy's head 12 inches to the right of center in hopes of shifting the resulting stage center to the left, since the first autotune sessions put the stage too far to the right. 
When it was finished I did a quick check. The center did move to the left (good start I guess) but it moved too far to the left. 
So I moved the dummy's head and the microphone 6 inches to the left, reducing the original rightward shift by 6 inches. 
I re-ran the autotune. 
Boom- the image is now dead center! Also, by bringing the mic away from the headrest, the overall tone of the autotune is much less bright- the high end has almost a perfect blend now. 
I still had to increase the subwoofer level and give some boost to the midbass frequencies to suit my taste in sound but that is easy to do. 

So I take away from this experience that if you are having image centering and tonality issues from your autotune results, try experimenting with mic position and conditions and rerun the tune. Make the unit work for you as opposed to the other way around. 
Maybe pioneer should include a blow up test dummy with microphone holder. Just make sure you put some clothes on him so the high frequencies don't bounce off his plastic skin!


----------



## avanti1960 (Sep 24, 2011)

here are the pics of the dummy-


----------



## xdrixn (Aug 24, 2011)

I just might try sitting in the car with earplugs and the mic taped to my forehead. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## igrzelczyk (Dec 10, 2009)

jcollin76 said:


> The auto network will always give you the same x-over points... No matter what your using, it's the default.
> Set your own x-overs and slopes, then do auto eq. Then you can go back in and adjust levels, phase, and eq to taste. I've had pretty good luck with it...


When the set of his cuts at the second set to auto eq, they are not changing ... sorry for the broken English language ...
Maniek


----------



## dresselbrew (Oct 13, 2011)

So I thought I'd give the auto EQ another try. The sub level was set too low but that's an easy fix. Time alignment seems fine but I can't say if it's perfect or not. I'll mess with it more later. What I can't get behind is the EQ settings. It is a little much in the midrange. I tried to set everything myself and compare. Well they are far from sounding alike. My tune lacks some midrange and the auto has way too much. I wish I could see what it chose and compare to see where we differ. 

A little off topic but I just want to see if anyone has the BTB200 hooked up without problems. Mine doesn't sync with my phone automatically. I have to turn it off then back on to sync.


----------



## 82801BA (Jul 25, 2009)

Mind that I bring this up again?

I am having a little problem here...
If I sit in the car and run auto-eq, it gives me a 85" on the left side midbass driver, which is LONGER than the passenger side...

I am still unable to set the time alignment correctly with auto-eq...


----------



## WestCo (Aug 19, 2012)

I am the 20.51%
LOL


----------



## 82801BA (Jul 25, 2009)

I finally discovered something with auto EQ:

Need to make sure the speakers have the ability to play up/down to the crossover frequency and the car's acoustic before using auto EQ. There's no magic frequency (known as 80Hz) here in car stereo...

That means auto EQ is only good if crossover is set properly.

For example I have always used 80/24L/12H and 4000/6L/12H for sub/mid/tweeter crossover. I then kept complaining that auto EQ didn't work properly. The reason is my car has a boost at 80Hz on the left side while a dip on the right. If I let auto EQ use the frequency it will pull the sub all the way to the left. That's when I complained about "phase reversed and I had to swith phase to REV" to have the sub being heard. That delayed the sub and also created a dip, that's when I said about "the sub is playing by itself"...

I now have the crossover set at 125/24L/6H and 2500/6L/12H. Run auto EQ and I have no more complain.


----------



## E320Platinum (Mar 5, 2010)

I have had my P99 installed in earlier this month. When we set up auto EQ in the installers shop it didnt sound that great due to lots of back ground noise mainly trucks cars driving past.

However, when I got home I parked the car in the garage waited till late at night when all was quiet set up my own x-over points ran auto EQ whilst sitting in my driving position and the difference is stunning.

I have played a little further with cross over points and slopes phase but I am so totally pleased with how its sounding, no more fiddling for me.

I am now simply enjoying my music again.


----------

